

Cows are Sexier than Tensors - rortian
http://masonporter.blogspot.com/2010/05/cows-are-sexier-than-tensors.html

======
Tichy
For a moment I thought the "cows" would be a class of user you had identified
in your network studies.

Which makes me wonder how popular the network study paper could have become
had you indeed invented categories like that.

------
hugh3
But tensors are more romantic:
<http://people.ee.duke.edu/~wrankin/misc/tensor.html>

